# Pendulum Clock



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I spotted this clock on a local buy swap sell Facebook site - paid $10 for it and went to work. Really happy with how it came up.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow I think I need you as a personal shopper. Another super find!!!! Nice job.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

All I could think was "I haunted like a wrecking ball!"

Neat looking clock! I love the color scheme, and the clock face's face is a nice touch! In the dark you wouldn't notice it until you got closer, or perhaps a black light fade, makes it spooky!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Oooh - very nice.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was really pleased with the way it came up.



SerifBalehawk said:


> All I could think was "I haunted like a wrecking ball!"............


HAHAHAHAHA SBH that was exactly what hubby said!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really beautiful job, and I love the addition of the swinging skellie


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job!!!!! Now about that 13th hour face.....where did ya get that at??!!!!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Very impressive! Great detail and I like your color selection.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You did a really Boss job!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

awesome, great color


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Great job!!!!! Now about that 13th hour face.....where did ya get that at??!!!!


Thank you everyone. F4H I photoshopped two images together.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love what you did to the clock, you really transformed it. I love the clock face, that is such a wonderful detail. (Ha, ha, I haunted like a wrecking ball....too funny!):lolkin:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is a haunted clock. Nice work.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

That clock is dead accurate...  Very nice job.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Incredibly done!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great makeover!!! :lolkin:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Right out of some Tim Burton film, but better! That should be hanging on the wall year-round.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Awesome detail and paint scheme.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That clock is fab. I love the face and the little skelly.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL stop it guys - I'm blushing already hahahahahaha

Thank you. I'm actually planning on bringing it inside. I just need to find the perfect place to put it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Totally COOL....


----------

